# Bonus pay out



## Mrc82 (Dec 18, 2019)

When do they pay out the TL bonuses? I’ve heard January and May.... anyone know for sure?


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Mrc82 said:


> When do they pay out the TL bonuses? I’ve heard January and May.... anyone know for sure?


They already been given


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 18, 2019)

Mrc82 said:


> When do they pay out the TL bonuses? I’ve heard January and May.... anyone know for sure?





allnew2 said:


> They already been given


A story in two parts... oof


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> A story in two parts... oof


I got mine like 2 months ago


----------



## Mrc82 (Dec 18, 2019)

If you weren’t a team lead for entire year (promoted in May) do you not get one? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 18, 2019)

Mrc82 said:


> Asking for a friend.


... just say it’s you lol


----------



## ThatAPguy (Dec 18, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> I got mine like 2 months ago


That was a bonus given to 2 TL’s per store. I think they’re asking about the sales and payroll one we can get now, which I believe is paid out in April.


----------



## Mrc82 (Dec 18, 2019)

ThatAPguy said:


> That was a bonus given to 2 TL’s per store. I think they’re asking about the sales and payroll one we can get now, which I believe is paid out in April.


 Yes ^ this! 


Amanda Cantwell said:


> ... just say it’s you lol


 I was being silly by saying asking for a friend, thought that would be obvious! Haha!! If it were for a friend It wouldn’t matter to me. LOL


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 18, 2019)

We are not making sales because of callouts/ncns 😔, maybe we’ll make payroll because of all the callouts and ncns 😎


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 18, 2019)

Mrc82 said:


> I was being silly by saying asking for a friend, thought that would be obvious! Haha!! If it were for a friend It wouldn’t matter to me. LOL


Oh lol my bad!


Planosss said:


> We are not making sales because of callouts/ncns 😔, maybe we’ll make payroll because of all the callouts and ncns 😎


Brian Cornell wants to know your location


----------



## NKG (Dec 18, 2019)

Planosss said:


> We are not making sales because of callouts/ncns 😔, maybe we’ll make payroll because of all the callouts and ncns 😎



But then your retention rate is high and your HRTL won't get theirs


----------



## JAShands (Dec 19, 2019)

NKG said:


> But then your retention rate is high and your HRTL won't get theirs


That’s only if they get termed 🙄
Target, land of a million chances to come to work and decide not to.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Dec 19, 2019)

NCNSs are killing us on the front, but we also have ETLs that schedule people outside of their availability. They also approve time off requests or swap shifts without communicating that to anyone or changing it in mytime. So that shows up in our attendance too. It’s really unfair to our TMs especially since we’re doing the attendance contest now. Our leadership team shows open contempt for our team.  Morale is so low and we’re losing our best workers. They just don’t seem to care.


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 26, 2019)

What bonuses? 🙃


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 26, 2019)

Mrc82 said:


> Yes ^ this!
> 
> I was being silly by saying asking for a friend, thought that would be obvious! Haha!! If it were for a friend It wouldn’t matter to me. LOL



The bonus given out in the fall is a performance based bonus given out to “a select number of top preforming TLs in each district”

The annual bonus is given to all TLs based off the performance of your stores sales and payroll, the same as ETLs

You get $500 for making sales or payroll 
You get $1000 for making sales and payroll
You get $1500 for making payroll and comping 5% or more for sales.


This is given the same time your yearly review is given.

Also any TM reading thing thinking we cut hours to get the bonus.... we get the bonus just for making payroll and no one gets more money the more payroll they cut. Breaking even is a nonnegotiable for all stores so don’t feel like your TL/ETL is cutting your hours so they can get paid more. It’s just not true


----------



## NKG (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm good for the $500 in sales


----------

